
Ask HN: Usability for very form-dense LOB applications? - DRickson
I&#x27;m developing a tablet application which is extremely form-dense. It&#x27;s replacing a paper form which contains approx. 200 data entry fields. Most UI&#x2F;UX resources focus on consumer-facing apps and on user retention. Are there any good resources for designing an app which is effectively pages upon pages of combo boxes and text entry fields?
======
mappu
One advantage over paper forms: you can hide fields which are only required
conditionally.

